

The Stanford Delusion - camwiese
http://www.camwiese.com/the-stanford-delusion/
For the longest time I thought that Stanford was where I wanted to go, but after getting rejected and going to check out other colleges, I realized that Stanford wasn't what I really wanted. This is my personal reflection on my struggle with the college admissions process and my emergence from "The Stanford Delusion".
======
kenjackson
Thanks for the read Cam. Being 17/18 is tough. Your dad sounds like a wise
man. You sound like a stubborn and thoughtful kid. You'll do well.

CalPoly is great school. Make sure you take courses from Staley (tough but
good). Use the Pass/Fail option liberally. Do the ACM Programming Contest.

Lastly, Disneyland has a weird enjoyment curve. Sometime around your age it
lost its appeal. But by my late 30s it became one of my favorite vacation
spots. And now with kids I love it again. Something about going to Disneyland
with your parents on your 18th birthday was touching to me.

~~~
camwiese
Thanks for reading! It is, especially for those like myself who don't really
fit in (Literary comparisons to: Winston (1984), Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451),
and Hamlet (Hamlet..)) Luckily I do have a wise father to help give me some
direction (even though most of the time I feel like he's asking me provoking
questions - which may be rooted in my stubborn nature...) But again, thanks.

I know, I'm looking forward to starting school in the fall! It's going to be a
great experience.

Right now I'm in the process of writing about Disneyland; I'll be sure to send
you the link. I agree that it's appeal does fluctuate, but I'm not sure if it
will lose its appeal entirely. - I guess I'll have to wait and see. Either
way, I'm glad that it was touching to you and that you enjoyed reading it!

------
wyclif
My first impression upon reading this was that it was written by someone very
impressionable and obsessed with name brands. Perhaps that's just my adulthood
talking, though.

~~~
camwiese
I used to be, but not so much any more. What specifically gave you that
impression?

~~~
camwiese
*Obviously my desire to go to Stanford may seem like I was pursuing the 'name'. But I thought I made it clear that I wanted to go to Stanford because of the types of people there, not the prestige associated with the school.

